# Dev Options - HDCP checking?



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what this does? The reason I ask is that it appears to at least be part of the Android OS wakelock problem. I was going to mess with setting it to never but have no idea what it does and didn't want to jack up something. Thoughts?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

make a nandroid backup and test away!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> make a nandroid backup and test away!


Problem is that if it's some behind the scenes thing I may not notice it's 'bad' to change it. Someone's got to actually know what it means, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

HDCP is DRM for video out via HDMI. It has nothing to do with wakelock.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> HDCP is DRM for video out via HDMI. It has nothing to do with wakelock.


It must have something to do with it. Apparently I'm dyslexic though lol.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently I'm an idiot and can't read as these are two completely different things. Nothing to see here, move along.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Lmao


----------

